# Metal shed for goats?



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

We have the wood etc here to build a wood shed to put as extra housing in our goats pen but it would only be 4 X 4 X 8 think of a rectangle box sitting on the ground. However I am on restrictions from the doctor and do not think he would approve too much of me being out with the power tools building it. The thought of my husband being able to build it is laughable, he scares me with a hammer and nail. So it would be a strech to get this built before kidding.

THere are some metal tubing frame sheds that would be covered in metal sheeting, for sale that this guy build however I have heard that a small metal building can get condensation that is not good for goats. 

So my perdicament is do I try and hire someone family or friend and get the wood shed put together or just bite the budget and buy the metal?


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally, I would bite the bullet and have a wood shed built.. my DH is the same. I can't watch when he uses power tools, and when he pulls out the chain saw :shocked :faint I just wait for the screaming.. very scarry!

The reason I would go with the wood building, is that I've had a metal shed, given to me by my dear BIL for the boys.. it took a pounding, you know how goats are, and then died a big death.. We're currently putting in a carport roof, anchored to the ground and I'm going to connect wooden sides to it, that I can weather treat and paint a lovely barn color. 

when it get's done, I'll take pic's & post 'em!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Kasi, 

a basic loafing shed is actually not that hard to do - if you do wood frame (posts set it concrete and then boards to frame it), you can put wood siding or metal sheeting. We have these types of structures here, they have been here for 20+ years now (one of the previous owners had an ostrich farm) and they are holding up great ! We were able to salvage most of them for basic run in sheds and will be building a larger barn the same way. 

Where in OK are you? I know a great carpenter who is very reasonable and would have the building up for you in 4 hours (frame). Price metal siding at Lumber 2 to see what that would cost you, but you would be paying at least twice to get a package deal. 

Even a basic single car carport runs $695 in OK. 

Your hubby could at least set the posts in, that's no brain work and no tools needed other than a shovel and quickcrete and a decent level. 

Jana


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

We have a metal sided and roofed shed (wooden frame) for our bucks. It is 3 sided and the shed itself is outside of their pen, with the opening inside, obviously. So far, so good. No condensation issues because it's open on one side and there is ventilation along the roof, anyway.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 15, 2008)

prairie nights said:


> Kasi,
> 
> Your hubby could at least set the posts in, that's no brain work and no tools needed other than a shovel and quickcrete and a decent level.
> 
> Jana


You should see the posts my husband set for the chicken run after 2 years. I live 15 miles west of the city but have someone in mind that has helped me out on other projects.

Funny thing is my husband is a AWESOME mechanic, but all the carpentry type power tools in this house belong to me. He called me one day from work asking my to bring him my good circular saw he needed to make a battery box for a truck he was working on. So I take it up there and ask the foreman ( we talk all the time and joke around) exactly how much dismemberment insurance we had through the company. He laughed so hard I thought he was going to glow red.

I think I will call my friend and see if he could help as soon as the snow melts.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

That's good you have someone to help. Having livestock someone has to learn how to operate tools, I am thankful that both hubby and I are getting pretty handy at stuff and only hire for specialized stuff like plumbing and electrical or hire where we can cut a LOT of time by getting a pro carpenter to do it with a heavy duty nail gun. 

A basic loafing shed is easy, mine are pretty low but I like them that way and they keep dry. They are open three sided with 4 posts and then framed in the middle and top. The front posts are taller than the back so the roof (flat) has a slant to it and the water runs off the overhang on the back. Mine face east and the water runs north to south on our property. 

Good luck, it's really not all that hard if you have a good drill/electric screwdriver for the siding and roofing and nail gun. Hammer will do in a pinch  Corrugated metal (the wavy kind) is the cheapest, metal siding is a little more expensive. 

I am hiring for the barn because I want gable roof, loft and rafters put up. But we are putting in the posts, siding and roofing ourselves, also any of the inside walls, etc.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Kasi, I am kinda in the same boat. Had to limit my activities for a while and now I am prioritizing so I can at least get the most important things done before kidding begins!
An idea for something temporary is those little metal sheds from Home Depot or Lowe's that run around $250. I used one for a year. It did get a little dented but it worked for a while for shelter in a "mothers with babies" pen and now I use it for storage.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Why not put up hoop houses? I am using them to house my infants until right before they are weaned, they are cheap and you can do one now, and make another to move them into when you want them on fresh land. 5 cattle panels, 8 t posts and a 20 X 15 tarp from wallmart.

Once I get mine down to the kids I am keeping, I will move them into the new junior pen. Right now it's too far to walk to keep kids who have to be lambared all day!


----------



## franksheds (Feb 2, 2017)

hsmomof4 said:


> We have a metal sided and roofed shed (wooden frame) for our bucks. It is 3 sided and the shed itself is outside of their pen, with the opening inside, obviously. So far, so good. No condensation issues because it's open on one side and there is ventilation along the roof, anyway.


I have installed a Metal Storage Shed in the lawn. Now i want goats to stay in that shed, but the metal one's are too cold in winter and too hot in summer.Is there any alternate for this ?


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

I have metal barn, for the does and a metal shed for the bucks. As long as you have eliminated drafts, added ventilation at the ridge and bedded deeply, they'll be fine in a metal barn. If you live somewhere very warm all the time, maybe add a shade structure, but they should be fine.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 9, 2013)

I have two smaller port a huts that were given to me. My goats really like. For me it will be easier clean up come spring


----------

